# Real Estate Translation



## VijayKapoor (Oct 13, 2016)

Is translation required in the real estate industry? If yes, then please suggest me some agencies which provides such services.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

VijayKapoor said:


> Is translation required in the real estate industry? If yes, then please suggest me some agencies which provides such services.


Can you give a bit more information please? I don't understand your question.


----------

